# swordsmith



## Hanzo04 (Jun 22, 2004)

this question was probably already asked but, how can an american learn to be a swordsmith of the japanese sword? thanks


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 23, 2004)

1. Find a swordsmith.
2. Become an apprentice.
3. Work hard.
4. Learn.

The details are left as an exercise for the student.

David


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 23, 2004)

i guess the next question is where. do i have to go to japan or is there someone in the U.S.?


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 23, 2004)

There are some very good swordsmiths in the states. Try a search.

David


----------



## ppko (Jun 27, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> There are some very good swordsmiths in the states. Try a search.
> 
> David


I have done a search with little or no luck is there any other way to do it, can I go to a blacksmith and still get the same results

PPKO


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 27, 2004)

An ordinary blacksmith?  not really.  A typical blacksmith works wroght iron, not steel.  (Not to take anything away from their artistry  by the way!)  A farrier adds the skills needed to shoe horses.  Both are a long way from being weapons smiths.  
Anyone interested might try checking out a local custom knifemaker (one who forges blades rather than grinding them from stock), but even then there is said to be a great deal of difference between forging a 6-12" knife and a sword.  
Paladin Press does offer some books and vids on swordsmithing, so they are a resource (can't vouch for the quality, only know they have the titles).


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 28, 2004)

You could try here.

http://forums.swordforum.com

David


----------

